# Cruze navigation system question



## nStyle (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just curious: does the Cruze have a touch screen navigation or no touch screen?

Thanks.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Not on 2011, but the 2012 will be touch screen.


----------



## nStyle (May 13, 2011)

Highly annoying. I would think the touch screen would be 50x more intuitive and quicker. 

I just ordered a 2011 Cruze... I hope I can cancel it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

nStyle said:


> Highly annoying. I would think the touch screen would be 50x more intuitive and quicker.
> 
> I just ordered a 2011 Cruze... I hope I can cancel it.


You should be able to...I cancelled my 2011 order this past Monday, May 9th, because I had to change colors...Imperial Blue not offered for 2012.
I am glad it worked out that way....I'd rather have touch screen nav too!
Keyless pushbutton start will be nice as well.


----------



## nStyle (May 13, 2011)

I also thought about the fact that the non-touch nav would be painful to dial a number if you are using bluetooth. I hate voice command . . . always have; but entering the number on the screen with a virtual dial pad would be nice, like most other GM nav systems.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*distracted* (eyes _not_ on road or traffic) *driving* isn't heathly, regardless of *what* you're _pushing_ or _touching!_


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

I just push the Blue OnStar button and tell them where I am going, and the directions are then given. I can also download the directions from my computer, when I get in the car hit the OnStar button and tell them the name of the downloaded directions. What could be easier?


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

ScottNWDW said:


> I just push the Blue OnStar button and tell them where I am going, and the directions are then given. I can also download the directions from my computer, when I get in the car hit the OnStar button and tell them the name of the downloaded directions. What could be easier?


I like the Onstar nav myself. Found it to be easier than having to punch in the stuff myself.


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> I like the Onstar nav myself. Found it to be easier than having to punch in the stuff myself.


Agreed. I see myself keeping OnStar after the 6 months are up. The discounts it gave me on my car insurance will help pay for it.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

My onstar just lapsed, not useful enough and rarely used the nav even though it was great. I mostly just used the app to start my car. Anyway, back to the nav, I would be interested in an aftermarket touchscreen nav for my 2011 cruze.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I hate touch screens in cars. Very distracting having to actually look for where buttons are. Most time I feel my way around the real buttons. Much safer.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Macman said:


> My onstar just lapsed, not useful enough and rarely used the nav even though it was great. I mostly just used the app to start my car. Anyway, back to the nav, I would be interested in an aftermarket touchscreen nav for my 2011 cruze.


Mine has expired for 2 months now and I can still use the remote app to start my car, unlock my doors, etc. Give yours a try and see if it still works.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Mine has expired for 2 months now and I can still use the remote app to start my car, unlock my doors, etc. Give yours a try and see if it still works.


when I open the app, it asks me to log in, then says my username or password is incorrect, same on onstar.com, so no joy.


----------

